# un plus / un moins (substantif)



## XATHEL

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne traduction pour : "L'allemand serait un plus."
Peut-on traduire par : el idioma aleman seria un punto favorable o seria un mas.
Merci


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Creo que quiere decir, ... si te refieres a una oferta de trabajo
... _hablar alemán será positivo (un punto favorable/a tener en cuenta)_

Espero te sirva


----------



## XATHEL

Muchas gracias


----------



## ena 63

Hola;
"El dominio de la lengua alemana sería (condicional) una ventaja adicional", 
(y de acuerdo con Jose) "un punto positivo a tener en cuenta".

Saludos


----------



## XATHEL

Muchas gracias a ti tambien


----------



## GURB

Se valorarán conocimientos de alemán; se valorará un buen dominio del idioma alemán; ésas son las expresiones más usuales de los anuncios, de las ofertas de empleo.
Sin más


----------



## josé león

_Lamentablemente_, parece que  con -creciente- frecuencia se utiliza "_plus_":

 <<el idioma alemán "tendría un _plus" ...>>_
Saludos,
jl


----------



## XATHEL

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Debaires

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonsoir

Je viens de constater que "plus" et "moins" ne sont jamais de noms.
Mais, je trouve un tableau synoptique (résultant d´un sondage d´opinion)où l´on parle de : 
"Les plus et les moins des différents pays participant d´un championnat"
Est-ce qu´on peut traduire par "_Los pro y los contra_"?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Comme signes des mathématiques ou d'imprimerie, si, on trouve plus et moins comme substantifs:


> *moins III.* − _Subst.  masc._  Symb. _(−)_. *A.* − _MATH._   Signe  de la soustraction ou d'un nombre négatif. CNRTL


Depende de lo que quieran considerar en este sondeo: los más y los menos, los aspectos positivos y los negativos, las respuestas positivas y las negativas...

Tú tienes el contexto, supongo que ya verás por dónde van los tiros.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Debaires

Gracias Gévy,

y...  ¿ "Lo mejor y lo peor ..." ?  ...o ya sería desvirtuarlos demasiado (No tengo contexto solo hay opiniones buenas y malas o lindas y feas en un cuadro sinóptico. Dos columnas comparando dos países que han intervenido en un campeonado de football en una columna dice "les plus" y en las otra "les moins". (Y debajo el compilado)


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Si no puedes sacar en claro en qué son más y en qué son menos, me parece arriesgado por tu parte traducirlo por "lo mejor" y "lo peor". 

No te puedo aconsejar nada, ya que no tenemos ningún dato que nos pueda ayudar a interpretarlo. El único que debería poder hacerlo, eres tú. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Debaires

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Paquita

En principio, les plus y les moins se refiere a las ventajas e inconvenientes, o las cualidades y defectos. lo que te incita a comprar algo o a descartarlo. Se usa muchísimo en las tablas de comparación de ordenadores, teléfonos, equipos, televisores que comparan los precios y las capacidades como resumen final y deben permitirle al cliente elegir un producto según el uso que pretende hacer y las cualidades que exige.

En tu contexto, las opiniones serán el balance de opinión (favorable/desfavorable) sobre la actuación de los países, o el pronóstico. Yo optaría por estos adjetivos, en ambos caso si caben en la columna y si se corresponden con el tipo de opiniones, claro está.

Adáptalo tú que ves el conjunto, yo solamente intento adivinar.


----------



## Debaires

Me queda claro que pueden usarse como substantivos.

Muchas gracias a ambas !


----------



## antx

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos

Estoy traduciendo la descripción de una serie de casa rurales, y tras indicar las habitaciones etc, pone 

Les plus:...

En unas es la cocina tradicional, en otras una piscina etc. Por ejemplo 

Les plus:Terrasse ou balcon privatif pour chaque chambre avec vue sur les vignobles ou les montagnes

¿cómo puedo traducirlo?

Gracias mil


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Antx*:

Quizá puedas decir *valor añadido*.


----------



## LaNochecitaEnLosOjos

Uy, yo tengo una consulta que hacerles acerca de "un moins". No me queda claro, después de haber leído la conversación aquí, si se podría adecuar a una traducción que estoy haciendo. El texto dice: "Ce cheminement n'est pas sans rappeler celui des grands mystiques enfermés dans un processus théologique qui fait de Dieu UN MOINS, Dieu n'étant ni ceci, ni cela". Lo traduje como: "Este encaminamiento recuerda aquel de los grandes místicos encerrados en un proceso teológico negativo que hace de la expresión de Dios un..." (y ahí me quedé atorada). Pensaba en la expresión francesa "un moins que rien", o en traducirlo al español como "una desventaja, un punto negativo", pero me gustaría estar segura. Gracias, de antemano.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Creo que aquí 'un moins' remite al signo de sustracción.


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con swift. No soy ningún experto en teología -y el traductor no tiene por qué serlo- así que me atengo solo a criterios lingüísticos.
*...hace de Dios UN MENOS, no siendo Dios ni esto ni aquello.*..Cuando en una oración se añade la copulativa ni o ni...ni es para sustraer, restar algo y viene a aclarar el sentido de "menos" , que denota idea de sustracción, restricción. Aquí es sustantivo: un más y un menos.
La lectura completa del texto aclarará el sentido general.
NB: NI= quand on l'ajoute, on retranche (définition de mots croisés).


----------



## LaNochecitaEnLosOjos

¡Muchas gracias, Swift y Gurb!


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola:
"C"est un réel plus" es una expresión que se utiliza mucho  cuando se trata de ofrecer un producto.
"Equipé d'un hammam duo en cabine. *c'est un réel plus* pour décupler les bienfaits des soins..."

Yo lo entiendo como  "una ventaja añadida".  ¿Qué otras traducciones encajarían con esta expresión?


----------

